
Former American Motors headquarters sells at Detroit tax auction for $600 - rmason
http://detne.ws/1ZUX72x
======
rmason
Where in the world can you buy a 1.4 million square foot skyscraper for $600?
It was occupied by Chrysler as late as 2009.

